# Anyone wanna buy a bit of Tesla? Tesla Terminal A Building for sale



## anotherlayer (Sep 14, 2020)

https://www.buffalorising.com/2018/07/for-sale-teslas-terminal-a-building/


> Note: This OP was recovered from the KeeperOfTheKnowledge archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2018-08-01 00:12:53Reaction Score: 0


Are you getting a commission from this or did you make some point I failed to grasp?


----------



## anotherlayer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: anotherlayerDate: 2018-08-01 01:32:16Reaction Score: 0


oh, most certainly not. i guess i probably went too far for this board. it doesn't have anything to do with 'stolen history'. i'd be up for deleting it. just thought it was interesting, seeing how Tesla didn't even exist and we love the shit out of old buildings here


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2018-08-01 01:36:31Reaction Score: 0


Oh, ok. Certainly not up to me to suggest deleting anything. Just figured you were making some point I was too obtuse to understand.
Wait! What? Tesla didn't exist? Please explain.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: aceofarmsDate: 2018-08-01 01:38:23Reaction Score: 0


Lets all chip in and start a stolen history bar . Taps all night


----------



## anotherlayer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: anotherlayerDate: 2018-08-01 01:43:28Reaction Score: 1




whitewave said:


> Oh, ok. Certainly not up to me to suggest deleting anything. Just figured you were making some point I was too obtuse to understand.
> Wait! What? Tesla didn't exist? Please explain.


He's just another brilliant mind who died a "lonely death". He had over 300+ patents. At that rate, he would have to push out a patent every two months for his entire 60 year career. He died in 1960 (85 years old!), where is the footage of him speaking (same goes for Einstein, another goofball)?

I guess that's me again going to far, but I'm really hung up on the number of patents. Either he was either a) an actor 2) a wizard or iii) multiple people (Shakespear-style attributions).

Then as I was going through the 1901 Pan Am in Buffalo the last month, I caught that he "made a stop" in Buffalo during the Pan Am on his way to NYC. No photos, no exclusives in the daily newspapers, nothing, just that he "passed through". Bull. Shit. I don't think there was a Tesla, just a guy who sat in for pictures of an imagined Tesla.

And while I'm on a tinfoil roll... Elon Musk? Same guy. Bull. Shit. Anyone who watched that car get launched into space and thought it was real is an absolute buffoon. I'm sorry if that offends anyone, but it was the biggest absolute joke. Where is that car now, btw? Any one care? Why did they even send a car into "space"? So weird. Anyway, Nikola Tesla... what a guy.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: ISeenItFirstDate: 2018-08-01 01:43:55Reaction Score: 0


I thought It was interesting.  Wonder what its like inside.


----------



## anotherlayer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: anotherlayerDate: 2018-08-01 01:47:58Reaction Score: 0




aceofarms said:


> Lets all chip in and start a stolen history bar . Taps all night


boy have *I* got a building for ya!


----------



## Deleted member 65 (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: PrincepAugusDate: 2018-08-01 04:00:43Reaction Score: 1


If I were a city planner, I would renovate it and make it a museum about Tesla. I do believe he exists btw lol.


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2018-08-01 12:22:55Reaction Score: 1


There's videos of him talking about believing in ET life and newspaper articles about him. I think he existed.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: humanoidlordDate: 2018-08-03 20:07:05Reaction Score: 1




whitewave said:


> There's videos of him talking about believing in ET life and newspaper articles about him. I think he existed.


but maybe he din't do so much stuff as historians claim?


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2018-08-04 03:12:52Reaction Score: 0


Blasphemer!


----------

